# 9 week old kittens still not entirely litter trained!



## missy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi

I have 2 kittens that are now 9 weeks old. They are still not fully litter trained. We have tried putting them into the litter tray after they have eaten. We cannot find a large litter tray for them to both fit in, the sides are too high on all that we have looked at so they would have problems getting in and out of it. 

They keep going places where it is enclosed like under our table. We have had to block the dining table off as they kept going under there.

We want to give them the run of the house but only til they learn that they have to poo and wee in the litter tray. We have used flash spray to try and get rid of the smell where they wee but they still do it. We tried getting some treats but they don't like them. Most of the treats you can get are only from 3 months upwards and they will be in 3 weeks. 

We are stuck really and feel awful confining them to the living room still. 

Thanks. xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi missy. i dont have cat myself but my daughter does.she got 2 new kittens a few weeks ago and they were clean at 6 weeks old.may i ask how old were your kittens when you got them?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Victor kept doing this but in the same regular spots so took several of the kitten sized boxes and put them in the same spots he was using, it seems to have been successful as he is going in the box all the time now.


----------



## missy (Jul 20, 2008)

They were 6 weeks old. It is probably due to the fact that they may have been taken from the mum too early.

Is there anything to deter them? I could buy another box. Someone mentioned that kittens like to use a different tray to wee in also. 

x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*To litter train my kittens, I have several trays in 1 room for them and they stay in that room until trained properly, gradually I let them venture further & further, finally having the trays dotted around the house. I understand thats not always possible for some kitten owners though. Another thing is, when you find a poo, put it in the tray, then hold the kitten gently in the tray using its little paw to scrape over the litter, let it have a sniff too. I find this works wonders. *


----------



## louise_r15 (May 28, 2009)

im having the same problem with my new 8 week old kitten..although she keeps doing it on my sofa 'in the same place everytime' iv been told 2 try a different litter as the one im using is wooden pellets, she may prefair the other type as cats are very fussy.


----------

